# LR for iOS, this can't happen soon enough!



## 2WheelPhoto (May 2, 2013)

Adobe working on Lightroom for iOS, uses cloud compute to edit RAW files (video)



Photoshop Touch? Bah. Real photographers use Lightroom,  but since the software makes your average PC sweat, you're not likely  to see it available on a tablet. Adobe, however, thinks that it can get  around the limitations of mobile hardware with a cloud-connected version  of Lightroom that'd let iOS users edit RAW files on the go. In the  latest episode of _The Grid_, Lightroom chief Tom Hogarty showed off an early build of the app on his iPad 2, which uses Smart Previews  to show users the changes that they're making while the grunt-work is  handled elsewhere. Naturally, Hogarty wouldn't commit to a launch  window, but if you'd like a glimpse of the future, head on past the  break and start watching the video at the 19-minute mark.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

Wow...maybe cloud computing will be the next thing for Adobe. I wonder how often users will be forced to update their cloud licenses? every six months? Every year? Every 90 days? lol...   I can already envision the constant parade of cloud upgrade license shenanigans now!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 2, 2013)

It can't be anything except good


----------



## ronlane (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Wow...maybe cloud computing will be the next thing for Adobe. I wonder how often users will be forced to update their cloud licenses? every six months? Every year? Every 90 days? lol... I can already envision the constant parade of cloud upgrade license shenanigans now!



I would bet on month like they are already doing with the creative suite stuff now. It's like $50 a month. I have a problem wanting to shell out hundreds on CS6, but I have even more issues paying monthly to use the programs.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2013)

Adobe doesn't 'force' anyone to upgrade. Cars, cameras, dishwashers, brooms, cell phones, tablets, computers, mops, radios, televisions, lamps, pretty much every product people buy has to eventually be upgraded or otherwise replaced.
If you want the latest and greatest of anything, plan on getting out your wallet.

$50 a month is for Adobe's entire Creative Suite which is something like 17 different applications. If you have a registered version of suites or individual products CS 3 or later it's only $30 a month for the first year.

If you just want Photoshop CS 6, or any other single application, it's $20 a month.

Creative Cloud is a subscription service. Subscribers don't have to update as new releases appear.



> Plus, Creative Cloud members automatically get access to new products and exclusive updates as soon as they&#8217;re released.



Unlike a magazine or some other subscriptions though, you are left with no hard or soft copy (nada), if you let the subscription lapse.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

Lemme see...$20 a month for four years is $960, for a piece of software that has long had a value of $199.

Pretty sweet milk the customer scenario for Adobe...it's amazing how it all seems so painless when all they do it suck $20 a month out of customers. AND, the great thing is you're left with jack SQUAT once you stop paying the extortion fees. Nothing tangible for the thousand dollars for the customer.

SWEET deal, for Adobe.

"Cars, cameras, dishwashers, brooms, cell phones, tablets, computers, mops, radios, televisions, lamps"....

When a person buys any of those things they actually OWN it, and have a tangible object to use, pass on, or to sell,rent, or otherwise get some portion of their investment back. With the *rent-our-software* model, the consumer pays MORE than the software would cost, or has been priced at for generations of prior products of the same type from the same manufacturer, and the mark, err, I mean the 'customer', is left with nothing tangible from the maker of the software. Squat.


----------



## ronlane (May 2, 2013)

I agree with you Derrel, it is akin to leasing a car. At the end of the 36 months you have nothing and possibly own a lot more because of excess mileage fees that may apply.


----------

